# New Epix app



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just turned on TiVo and found a new entry for an Epix app. I have Epix as part of my package so I set up an account. TiVo isn't listed on their device page yet so I just picked Xbox One instead and entered the code. It gave an error on the website but the app was authorized and started working.

Not something I really needed, but it's nice to see new apps


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

FYI that if you have Charter Spectrum Internet you get access to the Epix app free as part of your Internet service. Not sure if it will have it in the Tivo app, but you can authenticate with your Charter Internet on the app on Roku, Fire TV and so forth. Worth a try.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Like I said there is no TiVo option on the activation page, but I just lied and selected Xbox One instead and entered the code from the TiVo app and it worked.


----------



## dharlow (Mar 27, 2016)

Is this on a Bolt or Roamio?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Epix just showed up for me also, I had to check it in My Video Providers.

I'm getting an App Temp Unavailable message V301

Bolt, Roamio, Premiere and Minis


----------



## dharlow (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh well not showing up for me, Roamio here.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Not showing up for me. Roamio with new software.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Not showing up for Cox Communications in Ohio with Roamio 6 Tuner.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Not something I really needed, but it's nice to see new apps


I see vevo has a home on the music list. I wish I could control that list.


----------



## IKone152 (Dec 29, 2016)

gogoanime man ! I agree with you


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Epix? Anyone else? I've never seen it on my bolt.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have it on both my Roamios, but not my Minis.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't see it on my roamios in Tulsa or Las Vegas. Both on Cox


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

I still see nothing on my Roamios and Minis in Cleveland with Cox Communications.

Vevo is on the music list on the Roamio but not the Minis.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I don't see Epix on my 2 Roamios either. When I finally saw this thread today, I went looking and nothing at all(Charter in CT).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I have epix and would like the app but it seems odd that only a few have it.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

No Epix on our Roamio Pro.

Scott


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

No Epix here either on Comcast but they don't carry the channel so not much use anyway.


----------



## elm222 (Jan 21, 2015)

Saw this thread yesterday and checked my Roamio Plus when I got home - no got. As stated very strange some do and some don't especially since the first report was back on Dec 2.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2016)

Is the original poster by chance in one of the Tivo beta tests? Sometimes they add other beta test to it even though it was not the original beta item.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ScottChez2 said:


> Is the original poster by chance in one of the Tivo beta tests? Sometimes they add other beta test to it even though it was not the original beta item.


Nope. Maybe I was just in some prerelease group. I mnow sometimes they push out beta software to non-beta testers just to see how they go. Maybe they do the same with apps.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> No Epix here either on Comcast but they don't carry the channel so not much use anyway.


So I wonder if this is only available if your cable provider carries the Epix channel?

Scott


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> So I wonder if this is only available if your cable provider carries the Epix channel?
> 
> Scott


My provider is FiOS, I get Epix and my Roamio didn't get the app


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

HerronScott said:


> So I wonder if this is only available if your cable provider carries the Epix channel?
> 
> Scott


I can confirm that it is available even if your cable provider does not carry Epix. It's actually nice for me. I have Epix in New York with Spectrum but can now also watch it in Atlanta with Comcast.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

No epix app on my bolt+ I wonder how one gets it...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

alexb said:


> No epix app on my bolt+ I wonder how one gets it...


Start here:EPIX - We Get Big Movies


----------



## met_fan (May 12, 2014)

I have Charter and get EPIX with my package, so the app would be a nice addition, but I don't see it on my Roamio


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Start here:EPIX - We Get Big Movies


Well there is the issue, Comcast doesn't offer epix.
So this means the app only shows up if you have a provider that supports the lineup.
Guess I should have read the entries above my list better


----------



## met_fan (May 12, 2014)

alexb said:


> Well there is the issue, Comcast doesn't offer epix.
> So this means the app only shows up if you have a provider that supports the lineup.
> Guess I should have read the entries above my list better


Not true...see my previous post


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

alexb said:


> Well there is the issue, Comcast doesn't offer epix.
> So this means the app only shows up if you have a provider that supports the lineup.
> Guess I should have read the entries above my list better


The link was a method to subscribe to epix through your provider, not to add it to TiVo.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> The link was a method to subscribe to epix through your provider, not to add it to TiVo.


I cannot do that, Comcast does not offer it and comcast is not on that page that they linked.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

met_fan said:


> Not true...see my previous post


What's not true?
I can assure you epix isn't offered by comcast (I just assumed it was as I have everything comcast will give me, they used to offer epix, seems they stopped...)

I can assure you that comcast is not on the provider list on the epix page linked in the post insaw above.

I can assure you the epix app is not on my TiVo.

Unless you can state why it is appearing for some and not others, or a way to magically make it appear on my TiVo in my situation then the statement it will appear even if you don't have a provider with epix while potentially true in some scenarios patently isn't true in most scenarios. I guess it may be controlled by zip code?


----------



## met_fan (May 12, 2014)

alexb said:


> What's not true?
> I can assure you epix isn't offered by comcast (I just assumed it was as I have everything comcast will give me, they used to offer epix, seems they stopped...)
> 
> I can assure you that comcast is not on the provider list on the epix page linked in the post insaw above.
> ...


What's not true is that you said "So this means the app only shows up if you have a provider that supports the lineup." I simply said I have a provider who supports EPIX, I subscribe to EPIX, and I do not see the app on my Roamio.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

met_fan said:


> What's not true is that you said "So this means the app only shows up if you have a provider that supports the lineup." I simply said I have a provider who supports EPIX, I subscribe to EPIX, and I do not see the app on my Roamio.


I see the confusion, I said you have to have a provider who supports epix to get the app, this doesn't imply the reverse is true - that the app will appear for every provider who supports epix. as such my statement is 100% correct and true as written.


----------



## met_fan (May 12, 2014)

alexb said:


> I see the confusion, I said you have to have a provider who supports epix to get the app, this doesn't imply the reverse is true - that the app will appear for every provider who supports epix. as such my statement is 100% correct and true as written.


Fine, but are we really sure that the app doesn't show up for anyone who can't actually get the channel? This thread is a pretty small sample size.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

met_fan said:


> Fine, but are we really sure that the app doesn't show up for anyone who can't actually get the channel? This thread is a pretty small sample size.


Nope, this is software, cloud service and tivo, so anything is possible 

All i can say is I am in greater Seattle area on Comcast and I don't get it (which makes sense) would be cool to see if someone on frontier gets it or not.....


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Tivo isn't listed as a supported device as per the drop down menu. I'll assume the app is currently in a beta or other testing.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

How Tivo decided to roll out the Epix app isn't logical at all. If there is a beta signup for the Tivo Epix App I'd certainly sign up and provide feedback.

I'm on Cox Communications (Cleveland) and subscribe to EPIX but the Epix App is not on my Roamio. I use the Epix App on Xbox One, PC and Android Tablets without issue. Other users on Cox Communications in other cities have the Tivo Epix App.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not sure your chanel lineup or provider have anything to do with it. Seems to be some sort of limited trial rollout for now. Maybe they're waiting until after CES to announce it and roll it out wide.


----------



## elm222 (Jan 21, 2015)

alexb said:


> I see the confusion, *I said you have to have a provider who supports epix to get the app*, this doesn't imply the reverse is true - that the app will appear for every provider who supports epix. as such my statement is 100% correct and true as written.





alleybj said:


> *I can confirm that it is available even if your cable provider does not carry Epix*. It's actually nice for me. I have Epix in New York with Spectrum but can now also watch it in Atlanta with Comcast.


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

lew said:


> Tivo isn't listed as a supported device as per the drop down menu. I'll assume the app is currently in a beta or other testing.


you can activate it, though, if you choose Xbox One


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Sounds like @alleybj may have multiple TIVOS in different locations - it sounds like because he has spectrum who have EPIX he has the app on his account, *if* he has only one account for his TIVOs it sounds like having the lineup with EPIX on any one tivo causes the app to appear on all TiVos he owns. Of course if he has separate tivo accounts that idea is a bust.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There are tons of TiVo users who have the HBOGo app even though they have Comcast cable and can't use the app. I really don't think TiVo filters apps using your lineup or location. I think those of us who have the Epix app just happen to be in a small group they did an early release for. It'll likely show up for everyone soon, even if you have a cable company that doesn't have Epix.


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

alexb said:


> Sounds like @alleybj may have multiple TIVOS in different locations - it sounds like because he has spectrum who have EPIX he has the app on his account, *if* he has only one account for his TIVOs it sounds like having the lineup with EPIX on any one tivo causes the app to appear on all TiVos he owns. Of course if he has separate tivo accounts that idea is a bust.


I do have multiple Tivos in Atlanta and New York and only one account. The only Tivo that has the Epix App is a Roamio that's in Atlanta. I have a Bolt and two Premieres in Atlanta that don't have it and a Roamio in New York that doesn't have it. I only have Epix in New York. Hard for me to make any kind of sense out of that.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Freaky! Given some box got messages about cloud DVR and I got OOH streaming on a PC maybe they just have freaky / bugged canary control (what moves the features between test and prod).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a loophole in PC streaming that allows ooh. If you sign in on a laptop at home, then go somewhere before the cookie expires you'll be able to continue to stream even though you're ooh.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

Was the Epix app added as part of the latest update?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

not on our Tivo's


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JayMan747 said:


> Was the Epix app added as part of the latest update?


Apps seem to have a rollout not married to TiVo software releases.

That said, Epix appears to have just arrived on our 2 Minis. Unfortunately, Epix is NOT listed even as a possibility on their Roamio host DVR so I have no way to remove Epix from the Minis.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> Apps seem to have a rollout not married to TiVo software releases.
> 
> That said, Epix appears to have just arrived on our 2 Minis. Unfortunately, Epix is NOT listed even as a possibility on their Roamio host DVR so I have no way to remove Epix from the Minis.


I had that problem for a long time with the MLB app.

Edit: The app is on my Minis now too. Wish they could get ShowTime and Starz too.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Epix showed up today on TiVo central as a message. But no way to add it to my apps. It does work.

Edit to add: It showed up a bit later. Guess it was still processing data.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yep, Epix also hit our Roamio today, including a special "We Get Big Movies" 'star' message on TiVo Central, and is also configurable via my Video Providers.

p.s. UI seems a bit sluggish on our base Roamio. (100 Mbps down/up)


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Yep, Epix also hit our Roamio today


Anyone with a BOLT have this show up?


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Wish they could get ShowTime and Starz too.


++
WatchESPN Also.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

another garbage slow lethargic lackluster app

and you have to watch a trailer before you see the actual program.

Seeing programs you never see on their regular channel. just repeats on the reg channel. Proves my point they want to control all content via streaming so you will never be able to DVR the better stuff and keep it forever.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm sure that's true. I'm sure the content providers dream of a day when everything is streaming and they have complete control over what you do with their content and how you watch it. (i.e. forced ads)


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Right, that's why they are giving these apps away. Roku, Hulu, Netflix and now Cable Channels all luring viewers to the new controlled streaming platform.

Once more people cut cable/sat, it will be all over, We will have commercial full TV via IP with no way around it.
Also look for them to kill broadcast tv too with ATSC 3,4 whatever.

No biggie for me, I already own or have DVR'd everything I like and I dont like ANY new shows. Im set for life!

Also DVD's are dirt cheap, excellent source for MPEG2 that can be manipulated easily with modem fast CPUs/graphic cards. A lot of them have excellent PQ even when upscaled to 2/4K


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

EPIX finally showed up on my Roamio and Minis!

I might not use it much, but as a backup to when my DVR is ROVI'd and doesn't record, I can now use the EPIX App on the Tivo instead of having to use the game console to watch.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

For those that might not know............If you're already an Amazon Prime Subscriber, don't rush to sign up for Epix. They have the same movies.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JayMan747 said:


> Anyone with a BOLT have this show up?


I have a Bolt.


----------



## met_fan (May 12, 2014)

Anybody have any luck getting 5.1 sound from this app? I tried a couple movies and they were just stereo.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

met_fan said:


> Anybody have any luck getting 5.1 sound from this app? I tried a couple movies and they were just stereo.


I have never seen 5.1 from their roku app or their on demand via fios.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Complete waste of time. Very limited selection, quality is poor. Do not recommend


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

We just noticed the app on our Roamio last night, and tried it. It allowed us to watch the first episode of Graves, the made for cable comedy with Nick Nolte as a former U.S. president, and Sela Ward playing his wife. PQ was excellent, but when we followed the link to join the TiVo with the service, the TiVo was listed as one of the devices you could connect, but you also had to connect through your provider. Ours is Mediacom, and although it has carried Epix before, that provider is no longer in its lineup, so we could not sign up for the service, even if we wanted to. In going to the Epix website, access is limited to cable subscribers whose provider carries Epix.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Show up on my TiVo today.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I saw this on my Bolt the other day. I'm not familiar with it and don't know if it's worthwhile, so I deleted it. Is it a paid service?

We get the Epix channel - in fact, there are two of them, an East coast feed and a West coast feed.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> I saw this on my Bolt the other day. I'm not familiar with it and don't know if it's worthwhile, so I deleted it. Is it a paid service?
> 
> We get the Epix channel - in fact, there are two of them, an East coast feed and a West coast feed.


Yes. Try Google.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

sharkster said:


> I saw this on my Bolt the other day. I'm not familiar with it and don't know if it's worthwhile, so I deleted it. Is it a paid service?
> 
> We get the Epix channel - in fact, there are two of them, an East coast feed and a West coast feed.


It's a great, must have Tivo feature, what a shame you deleted it.

I know you can already watch Epix on your Tivo, but now you can watch Epix and have it charged against your internet cap at the same time!


----------



## met_fan (May 12, 2014)

Wil said:


> It's a great, must have Tivo feature, what a shame you deleted it.
> 
> I know you can already watch Epix on your Tivo, but now you can watch Epix and have it charged against your internet cap at the same time!


This is a little ridiculous. It costs nothing extra and can be useful for some people who subscribe.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

met_fan said:


> This is a little ridiculous. It costs nothing extra and can be useful for some people who subscribe.


It _was_ a bit gratuitously snarky.

The only two people I happen to know who are using it are in one case probably violating TOS by doing so and in the other case outright stealing service, but sure there are some legitimate uses that make sense.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like even though I can't get the channels with my current Brighthouse/Spectrum subscription, I was able to log into epix.com via my Brighthouse login so I went ahead and activated my Bolt.

Parental Controls says to use the web site ... and when I click that link on my profile via the web, I get a 404. 

_edit:_ nevermind, I can't actually play any of the content.


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

I watched a whole movie on it Saturday, pausing several times for long periods and it played perfectly after resuming. The only issue I've seen so far is that it is not integrated into the search engine such that if I try to get a movie that has already started and go to "Get this movie", it does not show EPIX as a choice.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

jamesteixeira said:


> ... The only issue I've seen so far is that it is not integrated into the search engine such that if I try to get a movie that has already started and go to "Get this move", it does not show EPIX as a choice.


This is a feature Tivo needs to correct!


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Wil said:


> It's a great, must have Tivo feature, what a shame you deleted it.
> 
> I know you can already watch Epix on your Tivo, but now you can watch Epix and have it charged against your internet cap at the same time!


With that logic Tivo should get rid of their HBO Go app as well. Plus many people have no internet cap to worry about.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

windracer said:


> Looks like even though I can't get the channels with my current Brighthouse/Spectrum subscription, I was able to log into epix.com via my Brighthouse login so I went ahead and activated my Bolt.
> 
> Parental Controls says to use the web site ... and when I click that link on my profile via the web, I get a 404.
> 
> _edit:_ nevermind, I can't actually play any of the content.


Same here on Cox. Was able to sign in and activate the app, but can't play any content since Epix is not part of the channel package that I'm subscribed to.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Just noticed today that I now have the Epix app on my Roamio OTA. I don't have an Epix subscription, so didn't try to log in, but I did launch the app and browse around a bit. Like a lot of other apps on my TiVo, it's pretty sluggish. In fact, it may be even slower than the others.

As others may have noted already in this thread, Epix content (Hollywood movies, as well as their original docs, etc.) comes to both Hulu and Amazon Prime Video 90 days after premiering on Epix.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

I just noticed that I have this app on all of my Roamio Basic and Mini 2 boxes. I have Altice's Optimum TV service and don't have this channel. I used to have it when I had fios.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Just noticed the app is now also available on Apple TV. While the interface is mostly the same, it's more responsive there. So while I was happy to have this on my Roamio and used it often, I'm going to go with the ATV for a while. Besides the app being painfully slow on the Roamio, the biggest usability issue for me is when scanning forward or back there were no images shown to give me a vague idea where I was. I had to guess based on the timer where to resume playing. Hopefully on the ATV the app followed the pattern for scrubbing forward and back.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

mlsnyc said:


> Just noticed the app is now also available on Apple TV. While the interface is mostly the same, it's more responsive there. So while I was happy to have this on my Roamio and used it often, I'm going to go with the ATV for a while. Besides the app being painfully slow on the Roamio, the biggest usability issue for me is when scanning forward or back there were no images shown to give me a vague idea where I was. I had to guess based on the timer where to resume playing. Hopefully on the ATV the app followed the pattern for scrubbing forward and back.


Which generation Apple TV do you have?


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

TeamPace said:


> Which generation Apple TV do you have?


4th Gen (newest one)

On the plus side, it's quite responsive as I've mentioned. And the scrubbing back and forth worked as expected.

But, what I was watching suddenly stopped, looking like it was trying to buffer more data. This didn't happen on the Roamio. This was just one time in the first program I watched so will need to see if this is a recurring problem. It won't matter how responsive the app is if the viewing experience is inferior to the Roamio.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

*Update:* Nevermind. I tried again and it finally worked.

I know this is a long shot, but has anyone gotten the Epix app working on a Premiere? Mine didn't even get to the login page before freezing. Frankly, I was surprised it even showed up on that old box, but I'd definitely use it if I could.



Wil said:


> I know you can already watch Epix on your Tivo, but now you can watch Epix and have it charged against your internet cap at the same time!


My cable card (TWC) only gives me Epix in SD, so the app is valuable to me for improved picture quality, if nothing else.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

bonscott87 said:


> FYI that if you have Charter Spectrum Internet you get access to the Epix app free as part of your Internet service. Not sure if it will have it in the Tivo app, but you can authenticate with your Charter Internet on the app on Roku, Fire TV and so forth. Worth a try.


Thanks. I'm in legacy TWC territory and I have never subscribed to Epix in the past, but somehow this works and I'm playing S01E01 of Berlin Station. I activated my TiVo, authenticated under the TWC/Spectrum option, created an Epix account, and am now able to watch content.

So, is this just a perk of being a Spectrum internet subscriber? You don't have to pay for the linear TV channel but they allow access to all the content via an OTT app?

Unrelated point, but I'm still on a TWC cable package and I find the Spectrum cable packages a bit weird regarding premium TV. I've always considered HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, etc. a la carte offerings that were separate from any channel package, but apparently Epix bakes these channels into the Silver subscription?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like there is no 1P or universal search capability for Epix content?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> Thanks. I'm in legacy TWC territory and I have never subscribed to Epix in the past, but somehow this works and I'm playing S01E01 of Berlin Station. I activated my TiVo, authenticated under the TWC/Spectrum option, created an Epix account, and am now able to watch content.
> 
> So, is this just a perk of being a Spectrum internet subscriber? You don't have to pay for the linear TV channel but they allow access to all the content via an OTT app?
> 
> Unrelated point, but I'm still on a TWC cable package and I find the Spectrum cable packages a bit weird regarding premium TV. I've always considered HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, etc. a la carte offerings that were separate from any channel package, but apparently Epix bakes these channels into the Silver subscription?


Epix is not (usually) treated as a "premium" channel (HBO, Showtime) but as "package". Where I live (Chula Vista) Cox cable call it the "Movie pack" Yes your correct it bake into the subscription.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

mrizzo80 said:


> Thanks. I'm in legacy TWC territory and I have never subscribed to Epix in the past, but somehow this works and I'm playing S01E01 of Berlin Station. I activated my TiVo, authenticated under the TWC/Spectrum option, created an Epix account, and am now able to watch content.
> 
> So, is this just a perk of being a Spectrum internet subscriber? You don't have to pay for the linear TV channel but they allow access to all the content via an OTT app?
> 
> Unrelated point, but I'm still on a TWC cable package and I find the Spectrum cable packages a bit weird regarding premium TV. I've always considered HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, etc. a la carte offerings that were separate from any channel package, but apparently Epix bakes these channels into the Silver subscription?


Yes, it's just a perk of having Charter cable Internet, does't have anything to do with having a cable TV package.

It's been a couple years since I had Charter TV but assuming Spectrum is the same they actually have a pretty simple package lineup. There is Select, Silver which also includes HBO and Showtime and Gold which includes Starz, Encore and whatever else there is. Or you can go with just Select and then choose smaller tiers (Digital 1, Digital 2). Again, this could all be changed now but I just did a quick look and it seems to still be similar.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

On some Epix shows the first episode is free to all even if you dont have the channel. They want you to watch it and then want more episodes.


----------



## Helix Tech Supply (Mar 11, 2017)

Does anyone know if the app works on rooted devices? Also if login is enabled for Playstation Vue users?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Helix Tech Supply said:


> Does anyone know if the app works on rooted devices? Also if login is enabled for Playstation Vue users?


From a Playstation Vue forum:

PlayStation Vue customers do not have access to EPIX.com and the EPIX apps.

For questions about PlayStation Vue, please contact PlayStation customer support.

So there you have it If you have the elite package or add the showtime and Epix bundle you can expect the Epix app to be useless to you.


----------



## Helix Tech Supply (Mar 11, 2017)

Johncv said:


> From a Playstation Vue forum:
> 
> PlayStation Vue customers do not have access to EPIX.com and the EPIX apps.
> 
> ...


Well that is just awesome. I don't get why it should be any different than any other pay TV service. One thing I have noticed is that especially with DIRECTV Now the OnDemand content is pretty limited. I had SlingTV and DIRECTV Now at the same time, went back and forth between them and had different OnDemand selections from each provider for the same Channel (HBO for of FX for instance). Also DIRECTV Now seemed to lag behind on updating Ondemand content next day or at midnight like Vue and SlingTV do. Vue is still my goto now. Much better overall service for a streaming only setup.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Keep in mind service providers have to pay extra in order to support any of the apps They are NOT part of the subscription (EPIX, HBO, Showtime, ect.) Jut to add, one would think Sony would cut a deal with EPIX scene the app is already on the Playstation.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

It looks to me like PS Vue doesn't offer the full EPIX package, only one linear channel from that package, EPIX Hits, along with on-demand content through the PS Vue app (although I don't know if it's all the same content available through the EPIX app or not, or just some of it). Also, PS Vue only charges an extra $4 per month for EPIX Hits (or $3 if you have Showtime), which is less than the typical cable or satellite company charges for the full EPIX package, I think.


----------

